# awful season



## ohio (Nov 27, 2005)

i need help....i am a young hutner and i am stumped.......our gun season opened in ohio today and we are having the worst hutning weather ever....highs in the low 70's and 20 mph winds!!!!! this is crazy for december in hoio.....hgow should io ATTEMPT to hunt this strange weather(the rut is closing up)....that might help


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

It's been like that here in Tennessee too. The day that I went I didn't see a thing. Guess because of the nice weather they're feeding at night and bedding down during the day. There's also been a boat load of chestnuts and accorns lying around so I guess they've got plenty of food in the woods, no need to come out to pasture to eat, that makes it twice as hard to find em'.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I am not familiar with the landscape in Ohio. Is it possible you can get together with a few other hunters and push cover? Get the deer to wake from their slumber? Or is it all woods there? Good luck!


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

I would also recommend a Winchester Model 70. I have a Model 70 in two different calibers and love them both.

However, you will have a difficult time finding a Winchester for $300 unless you are willing to trade something in. You might be able to find a good used rifle to work better in your budget.


----------



## ohio (Nov 27, 2005)

thanks for the tips.......the weather tomorrow will be 28 degrees with no wind(wht a change) and i think i might mis the old school and head into the woods.since there have been a few days of gun season and the deer are spooky will urine scents still work or should i not even attempt it?


----------

